# memory method help



## Gparker (Feb 12, 2009)

Yesterday i had my very first blindsolve thanks to Eric Limeback's and badmephistos videos on youtube. i used classic pochmann with erics edge memo with my own for corners. his memo was assign every peice with a sticker and i liked it. but i cant remember the letters i say.i watched this other video and it taught me to use images. yesterday i had a lucky scarmble i think and i could just flat out memorize the edges but i liked the image idea. i tried again today with edges only and it took me forever to memorize because i cant come up with images with letters like UQ or something like that. should i switch or could somene help me? please?

btw, it was like a 6:xx, and i dont think ill do that for awhile xD


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ellis was a great teacher of mine: I got my first BLD success @ 9:xx.xx, since he taught me to memorize edges using an "alphabet" layout (assign each sticker to a letter, and know how they relate to each other); by the end of the corners you memorize only 16-20 letters (less if more edges/corners are done)... and you can automatically judge whether or not there is parity after corners since you would have an odd number of them...


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i tried again today with edges only and it took me forever to memorize because i cant come up with images with letters like UQ or something like that. should i switch or could somene help me? please?



You shouldn't come up with images on the fly. A fixed list for all combinations of letters works much better. And once you know all your images by heart and practiced a bit, images are just amazing. They'll stick in your head with almost no effort. And even more amazing: You can easily get 110% success rate and 25/24 multi bld results 
[/advert]


----------



## Ellis (Feb 12, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Ellis was a great teacher of mine: I got my first BLD success @ 9:xx.xx


That's better than what my first success was ... and you did letters for corners?

anyway, stick with letters. You don't _need_ to have an image for every pair, you just need to remember the letters. Even repeating UQ in your head a few times trying to find an image for it is enough to remember the letters for a couple of minutes. But if you do want ultra-quick (UQ) image recognition you should start to make a list like tim said. It may be a good to look at someone else's images for some of the harder pairs. 

That's where ultra-quick came from. It may not be the best image, but it isn't hard to remember.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 12, 2009)

tim said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i tried again today with edges only and it took me forever to memorize because i cant come up with images with letters like UQ or something like that. should i switch or could somene help me? please?
> ...



Yeah I have gotten 25/24! I did memo on 24 and solved those then I picked up a random cube, scrambled it, and solved it all while blindfolded.


----------



## byu (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...


 How many cubes do you have?


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 12, 2009)

*my method*

I use a pictoral method, with each edge having a certain quality about it that can be an adjective or noun, as needed. The images relate in a roundabout way to how the pieces move to the target location (Pochmann Classic method). For instance, the White/Blue piece (yellow on top, blue on right, orange in front) is anything from starwars, because the opposite of its setup move is R2 D2. The Orange/Green edge is anything dealing with clocks/clockwork, 1 because its movement reminds me of a cog turning, 2 because its letters are 'og' in 'cog.' I memorize the pieces with how they move, not where they are.

You then pair these qualities- You could have a movie taking place in Tatooine, with a parrot made out of clockwork parts, or holding a pocket watch in its mouth. Make sure your images are very extreme. Ridiculous, funny images that make you laugh will stick. The tastes, sounds, and smells you program in will stick to (The Yellow/Green is stored as Tea in my memory). Without using exact nouns, but qualities, there are a good many combinations of pieces, let alone their order, to make every story different.

I came up with this sorta on my own, modding it from other things I've seen. I know its not the greatest method, but it works. Thank you for reading this whole thing, I know I'm wordy.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 12, 2009)

wow guys thanks, i think im going to do what tim said and make fixed images and what ellis said about images that i cant to like XW just remember the letter


----------



## Gparker (Feb 12, 2009)

oh and i assign every peice with a number and go like R-7,G-4. its really easy and takes me like 20-30 seconds to memo


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, please check this post 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9915

thanks


----------



## happa95 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gparker said:


> oh and i assign every peice with a number and go like R-7,G-4. its really easy and takes me like 20-30 seconds to memo



I'm sorry but your whole memorization is 20-30 seconds?!?!  Or are you talking about individual pairs/stickers or individual steps?


----------



## Gparker (Feb 26, 2009)

happa95 said:


> I'm sorry but your whole memorization is 20-30 seconds?!?!  Or are you talking about individual pairs/stickers or individual steps?



no, corners is, im a beginner and if i had a 30 sec memo, i would flip out


----------

